# HO Engine trouble shooting



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

I have searched and tried google but can't seem to find an answer.

Have an HO engine that get power but I have to nudge the motor to get it spinning. I cleaned the wheels to eliminate those. 

Any ideas I am not overly familiar with HO and guidance is greatly appreciated


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like the engine commutator (the bit that passes the electricity to the engine coil) is dirty. If the motor is of the open type, you may be able to clean it a bit with denatured alcohol and a toothbrush.

Can you post some pictures for us to see?


----------



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

I will try to post some pics.

I will try cleaning to commutator


----------



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

Have been working on cleaning commutator and it has helped


----------



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

*here are the pics*

not the best but all i had was the camera on my blackberry


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with LIMA engines? I heard some call this type of motor the(pancake motor) I don't know why









I Cleaned the wheels and it seems to run a bit better, I have no idea how long the engine has been siting for without power And I was told this model was built between the 70's and 80's being 30 to 40 yrs old that's older than me!!:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

EZ, this might help you >>> http://members.aol.com/JFuhrtrain/tuneup.htm

If not an Athearn, your locs drive is very similar.

BC, that is a pancake motor. You can tell by its flat shape and that its shaft runs perpendicular to the rails. Can you believe that Bachmann would put those in their earlier Northerns, Class "J"s and Mountains---the same motor as their little Brill Trolley and Plymouth switcher? 

It is also a spur gear drive which can be noisy. Life Like used them alot in the 70s and 80s as well.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the link, I never had a Athearn, I have two Bachman and two Lima. When the engine gets speed it gets noisy..like a whining sound.hwell:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

B.C.RAIL said:


> I have two Bachman and two Lima. When the engine gets speed it gets noisy..like a whining sound.hwell:


That would be the delightfully melodic sound of the spur gear drive, singing its way into mechanical Nirvana.:laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

hahahahahah...funny:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GroverFan1 (May 9, 2015)

ezrunner said:


> I have searched and tried google but can't seem to find an answer.
> 
> Have an HO engine that get power but I have to nudge the motor to get it spinning. I cleaned the wheels to eliminate those.
> 
> Any ideas I am not overly familiar with HO and guidance is greatly appreciated


Does this happen every time you try to run the engine? If it happens only some of the time, it could be a burned out armature segment. If that's the case, the only solution is to replace the motor.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

In the case of the pancake motor, you can quiet the motor by putting some grease on the gears in the drive truck. Also lightly oil the bearing holes on either side of the motor. Be careful not to get any oil in the brush cavities. Very small amounts is all that is needed.

Pertaining to the Athearn motor, the symptom you described could be a number of things. My first guess would be to much friction in the drive.
I would try rotating the fly wheels by hand. They should rotate freely. If you can feel any drag the you have a stiff bearing. Most likely in the truck tower top. These and the truck bears need a light plastic friendly oil. 
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I took the motor apart, cleaned them, lube bushings, put together and it runs a lot better.


----------

